

Why the closed distribution model of Windows 8 must be changed - jblow
http://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0004.html

======
choudeshell
This isn't about Windows 8. You can replace Windows 8 with any single-control-
entity. Heck, you could replace Windows 8 with Tesla and the Microsoft Store
with Tesla-authorized garage.

~~~
kleiba
Right, but it is _also_ about Windows 8 -- and Windows is still the most
widely used desktop OS.

